# David Gilmour - Remember That Night - Live from the Royal Albert Hall (2007)



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/gilmour-rememberthatnight.jpg[/img]
*David Gilmour - Remember That Night - Live from the Royal Albert Hall (2007)
*
David's new DVD will be released on Monday 17th September in Europe and Tuesday 18th September in North America.

Produced for media broadcast around the world, it features a brand-new interview with David and, of course, many extracts of performances from the Albert Hall, including On An Island, Then I Close My Eyes, Smile, and Wish You Were Here.

David is viewed in his home studio, talking with candor about his feelings for the 2006 tour from a current perspective. All the usual suspects are included, from lighting genius Marc Brickman to special guests Crosby & Nash, Robert Wyatt, and the enigma that is David Bowie.

David's live version ups the ante from the original with a blistering Telecaster workout to bring the song to a close, but in the vocal sections reveals he has lost nothing of his affecting vocal abilities in the intervening years.




It will eventually be available on *Blu-ray*... another reason for me to get that dual format player asap! :yes:

Available via the Shack Electronics Store on SD-DVD.

Available on Blu-ray at the Shack Store on November 20, 2007.

*Starring:* David Gilmour, Rick Wright, David Bowie

*Synopsis:* Guitarist David Gilmour wowed audiences on his 2006 world tour with a band that featured keyboardist and fellow Pink Floyd member Rick Wright and a set list tilted toward the hardcore Floyd fan. Now the trek, specifically a gig at London's Royal Albert Hall, will be chronicled on the live DVD "Remember That Night," due September 18 via Columbia. The project includes evergreens like "Wish You Were Here," "Echoes" and "Breathe," plus a complete performance of Gilmour's 2006 solo album, "On an Island." Also included are guest turns by David Bowie on "Arnold Layne" and "Comfortably Numb" and David Crosby and Graham Nash on "Find the Cost of Freedom." Among the nearly two hours of bonus features on the two-disc set are the documentary "Breaking Bread, Drinking Wine," a newly recorded version of the song "Island Jam," Gilmour's performance of "Astronomy Domine" from the new "Live From Abbey Road" series on Sundance Channel and performances of "On An Island," "Smile" and "This Heaven" from Sessions @ AOL.

*Track listing:*

1 - Speak to Me
2 - Breathe
3 - Time
4 - Breathe (Reprise)
5 - Castellorizon
6 - On An Island
7 - The Blue
8 - Red Sky at Night
9 - This Heaven
10 - Then I Close My Eyes
11 - Smile
12 - Take a Breath
13 - A Pocketful of Stones
14 - Where We Start
15 - Shine on You Crazy Diamond
16 - Fat Old Sun
17 - Coming Back To Life
18 - High Hopes
19 - Echoes
20 - Wish You Were Here
21 - Find the Cost of Freedom (featuring David Crosby and Graham Nash)
22 - Arnold Layne (featuring David Bowie)
23 - Comfortably Numb (featuring David Bowie)

I can't wait... :T :T :T


----------



## John N

:jump::jump::jump:

I'll be picking this one up. 

Still hoping for Delicate Sound of Thunder to come out on dvd...............................................


----------



## rcarlton

In 1 hour David will play 1 song live and answer questions via satellite. See http://www.fandango.com/davidgilmour–liveattheroyalalberthall_110072/movietimes for details.

However movie tickets are $12.50 here. So I am passing.


----------



## John N

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:I really like this dvd:jump:


----------



## Sonnie

Give us a report!

I have yet to order it. I'm torn about not having a Blu-ray player and having to buy an SD-DVD version when I know I'll want the BD later on. :sad:


----------



## John N

Sonnie said:


> I have yet to order it. when I know I'll want the BD later on. :sad:


:unbelievable: Get it anyway , David does a lot for charities if it makes you feel better:bigsmile:

Any Floyd fan should buy it! It is worth it alone for the song Echoes. The whole show is kind of foggy from all the smoke machines and kind of hard to see from the bright lights. (kind of like Pulse )

The sound is good (it can always be better) 

I always thought David Gilmore was one of the most talented musicians , after watching this dvd he just moved up a few notches!

John


----------



## F1 fan

Great DVD,I love Gilmours smooth melodic playing.My favourate tunes so far are High Hopes, Wish You Where Here and On an Island.


----------



## Sonnie

High Hopes is my favorite on the David Gilmour in Concert DVD.


----------



## F1 fan

Sonnie said:


> High Hopes is my favorite on the David Gilmour in Concert DVD.


I have that one as well and again High Hopes and Wish You Where Here are my faves.


----------



## recruit

Had to revive this thread, Pink Floyd is one of my favourites and David Gilmour is just superb even today, I have this disc on Blu Ray and really wanted to go this concert but could not get tickets at the time  the Dolby True HD soundtrack really does the music justice :T

The extra features are also excellent with the behind the scenes of the tour and on the road, even a meet up with old friend Roger Waters at the recording studios!

Pure Class


----------



## rcarlton

Waiting on the price to come down more before I pull the trigger.


----------



## recruit

rcarlton said:


> Waiting on the price to come down more before I pull the trigger.


IIRC I paid £40 for it here in the UK, a bit pricey but such a good concert, David Bowie comes on in the end and sings a couple of songs with him too...


----------



## Lordoftherings

Pink Floyd is one of my favorite band, so of course I got this Blu-ray soon as it came out, a while back.

* Now, the audio is fine, but the picture is blurry, not much detail, to much light on the stage, too dark, and I don't know, just didn't participate enough in the live performance because of picture quality.

The Audio is fine though. :T


----------

